# Walleye/Sauger Jigs?



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2009)

Just curious if any of you guys tie any walleye or sauger jigs? I'm thinking about picking up a few jigheads and seeing what I can come up with. I tie some fnf jigs and crappie jigs, so i've got the supplies and hair....just not sure what style of head would be best. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, Went and picked me up some feathers this evening and tried my hand at my first walleye jigs. No professional job, but pretty happy with how they turned out. Here's what I come up with...


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 2, 2009)

Those look good Bubba, you plan on tipping them with a minnow, crawler or something plastic???


----------



## Bubba (Feb 3, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Those look good Bubba, you plan on tipping them with a minnow, crawler or something plastic???



Thanks, Plan on tipping them with minnows.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweeeeeet jig - like the color choice


----------



## shamoo (Feb 3, 2009)

Well done Bubba, they should get you some of those Wallace-Eyes.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 3, 2009)

I've now started pouring my own jig heads but for purchased jigs I'm partial to Northland Tackle. 

https://www.northlandtackle.com/Category/main.taf?cat=241

The Fireball and Stand-Up Fireball were my go-to live bait jigs. Love them. Still have a pretty heavy stockpile of them.

I love the metallic series for Lakers. I tie them up with zonker strips and the Trout love 'em.

One of my bigger Walleye came while Crappie fishing with a black and yellow one of these... https://www.northlandtackle.com/Category/main.taf?cat=183


----------



## Mac (Feb 6, 2009)

If you get into tying bucktail hair jigs, purple over white and black over white are good to tie for walleye. Mix in equal amounts, that is the top half purple and the under half white for example. The jighead can be a regular ball head.....easier to tie on a collared jig.

Here's a trick for tying, get some Pony Bead Lacing at the children's section in the craft department at Hobby Lobby.....it's about a buck twenty seven for fifteen feet...a coil on a cardboard hanger card.....a narrow tubing. Clip off a piece about a quarter inch and slip it over the hook point and before you slide it too far, put some super glue on the shank near the lead head....spindle the tubing forward working it back and forth as it goes over the glue section....let dry. This makes a collar to tie on for jigs shown like yours with no collar. The foggy white tubing glows in the dark but is stiffer getting on the hook. I like the chartreuse and hot pink.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2009)

Mac said:


> If you get into tying bucktail hair jigs, purple over white and black over white are good to tie for walleye. Mix in equal amounts, that is the top half purple and the under half white for example. The jighead can be a regular ball head.....easier to tie on a collared jig.
> 
> Here's a trick for tying, get some Pony Bead Lacing at the children's section in the craft department at Hobby Lobby.....it's about a buck twenty seven for fifteen feet...a coil on a cardboard hanger card.....a narrow tubing. Clip off a piece about a quarter inch and slip it over the hook point and before you slide it too far, put some super glue on the shank near the lead head....spindle the tubing forward working it back and forth as it goes over the glue section....let dry. This makes a collar to tie on for jigs shown like yours with no collar. The foggy white tubing glows in the dark but is stiffer getting on the hook. I like the chartreuse and hot pink.




Thanks for the tips. Although I find when tying the feathers especially, I think it makes for easier tying without having a collar, plus it doesn't give such an "exposed" look to the collar when you've just got two little feathers tied on there. But I definitely like tying collared jigs better when tying bucktail.


----------

